# 1 to 1.4 mod?



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you mod the ID full body to accept a 1.4 HF driver? Please correct me if I am wrong but I am assuming the ID full is a 1 inch design? The reason I ask is a friend purchased some 1.4's to replace some PA drivers and did not check size before he purchased.

Deal is he wants some cabinets and an amp I have and he would give me the drivers in trade. I have less than $275 in what he wants to trade. I could pick up some full bodies for cheap and mod for a possible good combo.

US SPEAKER Home Page Menu - Speaker Cabinets, Guitar & amp; Bass Amps, upgrades and custom design. The world’s widest choice of speaker parts. “If you have listened to live music, you have almost certainly listened to Eminence”

FAITAL PRO HF144 16ohm

If I cannot mod the full body or another body with this driver I am not going to do the deal with him. I will point him to EBAY to sell them.

If it will work has anyone tried this combo or a 1 to 1.4 mod? If so what was your impresion?

Thanks
AH


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

short answer. no you cant.

the throat is designed around a 1" driver. 1.4" driver would not fit and no telling what kind of sonic crazyness would ensue.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You can do that for sure.

The original set of horns I competed with was with a 1.4" throat. It shortens up the depth of the horn. You need to figure out where the horn has 1.54 sq in of throat area and make a right angle transition and driver mount. Simple as that. Drivers will hang down due to size and I used a piece of tupperware as a mold to make fiberglass covers that I covered with carpet.

I might even have some old fiberglass horns that were done for the 1.4 throat. I know I have fiberglass horns still and they would be easier to modify than the urethane versions. PM if interested.

Eric


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> You can do that for sure.
> 
> The original set of horns I competed with was with a 1.4" throat. It shortens up the depth of the horn. You need to figure out where the horn has 1.54 sq in of throat area and make a right angle transition and driver mount. Simple as that. Drivers will hang down due to size and I used a piece of tupperware as a mold to make fiberglass covers that I covered with carpet.
> 
> ...


so basically it will NOT fit on the stock location of the horn, but you could mount it farther towards the front of the horn where the throat has a larger diameter?

would not have thought that would work.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

minbari said:


> so basically it will NOT fit on the stock location of the horn, but you could mount it farther towards the front of the horn where the throat has a larger diameter?
> 
> would not have thought that would work.


Yes exactly, The flares and the horn design remain the same only the starting area changes. Works great. In fact with an adapter lengthening the flare you can put a 1" throat driver on a 1.4 or 2.0 inch inlet horn.

Eric


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am interested in some fiberglass bodies to work with 1.4 throats. My question is what you did for stage depth and width or were you able to get the width and depth out of tune. I know a lot of competitors are using fill to increase width and depth so this could be an option.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Width and depth are a function of driver placement, tuning and set up. You can create a sense of larger space at the sake of image focus with properly executed rear fill, I have never really liked the end result though and always go back to front stage only.

Keys to good depth of stage and ambient characteristics are an install that give good direct energy with the first reflection being down considerably in amplitude. Horns do a good job of this if there are no reflective center console or other surfaces.

Keep horns as wide as possible in most vehicles, Midbass in the doors will give a wider stage at the sake of less image focus and possible rainbow shape to the stage.

With a large format driver you will want a super tweeter, I recommend to match the timbre of the horns to use a horn loaded super tweeter, not a direct radiating dome.

Width and depth with a 1.4" driver are no different than with a 1" driver. Fundamental width will always be constrained by the physical location of the speakers so wider is better in that respect. Horns are very revealing of source and other components in the signal chain including amps. For imaging for a 2 seat system you need to keep the PLD to under 12" and preferably 8" or less, this is regardless of horns or direct radiators being used.

Eric


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

So say a custom dash with the horn mounted high in the dash, with the seats modified or moved back as far as you can get them and a removable steering wheel. To take care of the off axis problem of the horn loaded super tweeter, could you use a metal or ceramic dome off axis? I have found that off axis tweeters tend to widen the stage.




Eric Stevens said:


> Width and depth are a function of driver placement, tuning and set up. You can create a sense of larger space at the sake of image focus with properly executed rear fill, I have never really liked the end result though and always go back to front stage only.
> 
> Keys to good depth of stage and ambient characteristics are an install that give good direct energy with the first reflection being down considerably in amplitude. Horns do a good job of this if there are no reflective center console or other surfaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- has a full body ID horn that is modded for a 1.4/1.5" driver. I enlarged the 1" hole over the reflector on the stock horns making sure the driver sat over the reflector properly.

But my straight entry fiberglass horns were cut for 2" drivers. I then used a 1.4" adapter to get it down to the smaller driver. Why? I had 2" drivers at first to be used with super tweeters and sold them...then got the 1.4" drivers later.

I had a 1"-2" oblate spheroid plug made so I could make OS adapters. Matt Roberts has that plug now...I think he is going to make some adapters for a home waveguide project he is working on.

Added pictures of the horns with the 2" drivers and the 1.4s on adapters.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You would want to use a real super tweeter, something like a Fostex or Fane ST5022...or maybe a Selenium ST350. Something that is at least 108 dB efficient would be best.



8675309 said:


> So say a custom dash with the horn mounted high in the dash, with the seats modified or moved back as far as you can get them and a removable steering wheel. To take care of the off axis problem of the horn loaded super tweeter, could you use a metal or ceramic dome off axis? I have found that off axis tweeters tend to widen the stage.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

8675309 said:


> So say a custom dash with the horn mounted high in the dash, with the seats modified or moved back as far as you can get them and a removable steering wheel. To take care of the off axis problem of the horn loaded super tweeter, could you use a metal or ceramic dome off axis? I have found that off axis tweeters tend to widen the stage.


Like Jason said. You want a real Horn Loaded Super Tweeter. They will be high passed in the 8 to 10Khz range.

Eric


----------

